# Why is getting a job so hard?



## Samcro (Sep 20, 2013)

I left school at the end of last year and i'm struggling to find a job. Yes i know there is people who look for jobs for years and years, but i am a young person i can't understand why nobody is wanting to hire me, call me back when i hand my resume in or call me when i fill out an application online. I know there might be like 20 other people trying to apply but i just don't understand. I went around in my local city like 3 weeks ago and dropped off my resume into 20 places, they all pretty much said no we aren't hiring or we just got people in blah blah and it was hard for me to talk alot of them because of my anxiety. I'm not giving up on looking for a job it's just not fair how hard to look for a job is. My best friend got a job right off the bat. He first worked at a domino's pizza, he tried talking to the managers about hiring me but they all seemed to ignore me and i once went back to the domino's and i saw the manager there and he seemed to have a disgusted look on his face as he saw me and also get this.. THEY WERE HIRING 12-14 YEAR OLDS! I AM NOT KIDDING!! My friend told me and then i saw so.. that ain't right they're supposed to be doing THEY'RE HOMEWORK!!! Anyways my friend left domino's because he got one shift in four weeks time and got a job at pizza hut once again easily right off the bat.

He hasn't tried to apply much places than me, i've probably tried to apply for at least 30 places at this point. 

Also i have such a good resume, i have Cert I and II in ICT,hospitality and Business, Barista's (for making coffee's) and RSA (serving alcohol).

Also my dad is at me all the time about me trying to get a job. It's making me feel terrible because alot of the time i don't feel like trying to apply and my mum is telling him to lay off me and he still is at me. My mum is telling me to get a job too but no where near as much as my dad. (they are separated btw)

and i have NO CLUE what i want to do for extra study. I'm thinking of maybe film and tv stuff or retail, but i am still very unsure.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Behavioral interview questions.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Try going for the crapiest jobs like cashier commission, army, etc. Jobs that no one wants to do. You can also Google a list of the worst jobs and apply to those more often.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not sure what to say, because it seems it's hard for most people to find a job these days, but the reason they may be hiring 12-14 year old kids instead of people your age is because they can pay them less. I didn't even know 12-year-olds were legally allowed to work.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Samcro said:


> I left school at the end of last year and i'm struggling to find a job. Yes i know there is people who look for jobs for years and years, but i am a young person i can't understand why nobody is wanting to hire me, call me back when i hand my resume in or call me when i fill out an application online. I know there might be like 20 other people trying to apply but i just don't understand. I went around in my local city like 3 weeks ago and dropped off my resume into 20 places, they all pretty much said no we aren't hiring or we just got people in blah blah and it was hard for me to talk alot of them because of my anxiety. I'm not giving up on looking for a job it's just not fair how hard to look for a job is. My best friend got a job right off the bat. He first worked at a domino's pizza, he tried talking to the managers about hiring me but they all seemed to ignore me and i once went back to the domino's and i saw the manager there and he seemed to have a disgusted look on his face as he saw me and also get this.. THEY WERE HIRING 12-14 YEAR OLDS! I AM NOT KIDDING!! My friend told me and then i saw so.. that ain't right they're supposed to be doing THEY'RE HOMEWORK!!! Anyways my friend left domino's because he got one shift in four weeks time and got a job at pizza hut once again easily right off the bat.
> 
> He hasn't tried to apply much places than me, i've probably tried to apply for at least 30 places at this point.
> 
> ...


 Report the Dominoes that is hiring the 12-14 year olds. It may not get you a job, but you'll feel better, and isn't that what you come on here for?


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Getting a job is such an insurmountable task these days whether you have work experience or not. Don't beat yourself up about this. You're clearly doing all you can by trying to find work and that's the best you can do. Just keep trying.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Kml5111 said:


> Try going for the crapiest jobs like cashier commission, army, etc. Jobs that no one wants to do. You can also Google a list of the worst jobs and apply to those more often.


Eh, thing is, it's even hard to get those jobs now as many people are learning that an income is better than no job at all, so most of those positions are probably filled as well.

The only thing one can do is get aggressive and don't stop applying. It's the only way.


----------



## Samcro (Sep 20, 2013)

Kml5111 said:


> Try going for the crapiest jobs like cashier commission, army, etc. Jobs that no one wants to do. You can also Google a list of the worst jobs and apply to those more often.


I don't even know how to use a cash register but i probably should know how and nope i don't even want to join the army.

Everywhere i look.. they only ever want MANAGERS or somebody experienced! How the f**** are you supposed to work even if you don't have much experience and there is nowhere you can get it!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I agree with this. I sometimes wonder why I'm even in college, if the degree is just going to be a piece of paper that is worthless.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Samcro said:


> I don't even know how to use a cash register but i probably should know how and nope i don't even want to join the army.
> 
> Everywhere i look.. they only ever want MANAGERS or somebody experienced! How the f**** are you supposed to work even if you don't have much experience and there is nowhere you can get it!


Yea it's stupid. I believe they say you need experience because of how there are a lot of people applying for the same job as you are. Human resources gets to pick the most likable candidate and everyone else has to deal with it.

Oh and if a friend who works there refers a friend to his boss, guess who got that job.

Manager positions pay well so there is a lot of competition for those jobs. People who know the hiring boss or other bosses gets first dibs.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I agree with this. I sometimes wonder why I'm even in college, if the degree is just going to be a piece of paper that is worthless.


It's about who you know, not what you know... unless you are the best of the best at what you do.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

The Phantom Pain said:


> Eh, thing is, it's even hard to get those jobs now as many people are learning that an income is better than no job at all, so most of those positions are probably filled as well.
> 
> The only thing one can do is get aggressive and don't stop applying. It's the only way.


Yep. I'm just saying it's more likely that those jobs will have more openings due to people moving up in rank, quitting or dying in battle, etc.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

I got my brother his first job just by referring myself for him to his manager where i worked.


----------



## woovor (Apr 13, 2014)

I know how tough it is. Trust me you are not alone in this and I feel your pain. The best advise I can give is don't stay inactive during this time. That is the worst mistake because your spirit will break and your skill set will not stay updated. 

Yes I understand you need a job to stay active but try volunteering. Many volunteer areas can use your technical expertise. Help any friends or families for free just to stay current. I know you can't support yourself by doing stuff free but it is way better than staying inactive. This is just keep your spirits up until you find your job (which you will!)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No wonder you can't get a job, you are searching in the wrong places


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your hard time OP. Is there something that employers would see to discriminate against you? Perhaps your resume is not well done, like bad format or typos? 

I have been considering heading to Australia on a Work & Holiday Visa. From all the information I have gathered -- forums, gummtree adds etc. -- jobs like barista are all over.


----------

